# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Εξπρές Απόλλων - Hellenic Seaways (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να βρείτε το πλοίο ακολουθώντας τον σύνδεσμο: http://naxosshipyardssa.blogspot.gr/...c-seaways.html
582.jpg

----------


## puntov

Γιωργο ευχαριστω και γι αυτο το βαπορι ειναι τελειο!!!!!!!!

----------

